# Your experiences with Treeless saddles.



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Are there any Treeless saddles out there that have more of a twist to the seat? 


I'm on my second Treeless saddle. The first one I bought was a torsion. The seat was too big for me and it was super bulky under my leg. But my mare loved it. Given I'm such a short rider, I think it was the combination of riding a wide horse with a saddle that was too big for me. I didn't find it comfortable at all.

I accidentally ended up buying a Freeform Treeless yesterday. I went to a tack sale with the intent to buy something else... but the first seller I met had a Treeless saddle and made me an excellent offer. Given the cost of Treeless saddles on eBay, I bought it on the spot.  It's the freeform endurance model. No bulk under the leg. The seat size is a little big for me... but it felt comfortable. So I crossed my fingers and hoped for the best. 

I haven't really had a chance to ride in it yet. I sprained my knee on Friday so I'm trying to rest my leg. I did hop up and ride at a walk... It feels very English to me (position wise). I'm hoping it isn't going to be too wide. I really miss the twist of a treed saddle though. The seat size is slightly big. It's 17.5 inch (English sizing). I normally ride in a 16.5 to 17 inch English. It does give a nice close contact with my legs. 

I think I might need to make a few modifications- I'd like to add western stirrups and maybe look for a smaller seat size (the seats are exchangeable). I think I will try it on my pony next, instead of the round mare. My very round mare is a foxtrotter- I don't know why, but she does make my back and hips sore (regardless of saddle). Maybe she is just too round for me? Sometimes I consider selling her for this reason but I'm already very attached to her. 

Anyhow, if this saddle doesn't work out, I may look for another Treeless. I really want to try a bob Marshall next... or maybe a barefoot? 

I will say I do prefer western saddles over English. I like jumping in my western saddle (I know, shame on me). But my joints do not appreciate riding English. Short stirrups= ouch. I have perfected the art of jumping in a western saddle- either that or my horse is just nice to me. She has not yet caught me with the horn. 
At this rate I may just have the horn removed.

But my mare did tell me she prefers Treeless... she rounds up and uses her back better than with any other saddle I have tried.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had a Freeform and I liked it but found the twist too wide. I now have a Ghost saddle, I had two actually until one of my mares retired so I sold it because I only needed one. 

The Ghost saddles have a narrow twist. It really feels like you're riding in a regular saddle. I'd ride in mine more except my horse is very strong and I don't have as much leverage from my lower body with a treeless. Since I do a lot of galloping, I ride in my treed dressage saddles more. My horse does love it and her back muscles are never sore in it. She liked the Freeform too, it just made me sore - I like a very narrow twist. 
With my horse's back shape and low withers I don't even use a treeless pad with the Ghost since it stays off the spine with the built in channels.

Ghost makes a western model now too.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If your foxtrotter mare makes you sore in a treed saddle, I am not sure you are going to find a treeless that makes you comfortable. While some of them have narrower twists than others, I don't think any of them compare to the twist you can create with a treed saddle. 

However, you may want to experiment with the location of the stirrup bars and/or the length of your stirrups and see if that helps with your hip pain. Just because you are sitting on an "english" saddle does not mean you have to ride with short stirrups. What type of stirrup are you using? Traditional english irons cause my body to complain a lot and oxbow western stirrups are not much better. I find the wide platform of a trail stirrup makes a huge difference in my comfort.

Personally, I own a Torsion treeless as my catch ride saddle. I did add the twist bolster (basically a v-shaped hunk of material that sits under the front of seat), which helped a lot. I have also spent miles in Freeforms, Barefoots, and Bob Marshall Sports Saddles. I personally loathe a Bob Marshall Sports Saddle as the stirrup bar is in the wrong position for me and I always feel like my leg is too far behind me, tipping me on my nose; but there are lots of people who swear by them. I found the Barefoots to be very similar to the Torsion. I liked the Freeforms, but did not like the price tag that went along with them.

If you find your current saddle puts you in a good position and doesn't cause you pain, but you feel the seat is a touch too big, you can get yourself a fuzzy seat cover and that may help (also would be cheaper to try than buying a whole new seat for it).


----------

